# What Colour Is My Ferret?



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is Spike my ferret, but I'm useless identifying his colour :lol2:

Any idea?


----------



## Dixie19 (Oct 5, 2009)

I would just say it was a light polecat/sable, And I beilieve in america they are called point sables. He's a handsome chap either way : victory:


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

A very nice lad!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

hes a polecat. iv a jill that looks similar and every show iv taken her to shes been classed as a polecat by judges. theres that many variations on polecat coulouring now its unbelieveable (sp), there starting getting funky names now as well which is fun :lol2:. hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Yellowyblack : victory:


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

hi did you get him from jill at the ferret rescue?


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank guys!

No I got him from my cousins husband. x


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

oh its just he is the spitting image of one she has just rehomed.
he is stunning by the way we recently got 2 and they are a joy to watch playing and have such loverly natured animals think ferrets are a bit miss understood sometimes:flrt:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

He looks like a milky tea with black legs!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hes an ordinary polecat but with a very sweet face.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

_jake_ said:


> He looks like a milky tea with black legs!


no he doesn't he's a lovely rich gold colour!!


----------



## Dixie19 (Oct 5, 2009)

Very similiar to our old one Freddie, Here's a few pics.....


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

very good lucking healthy ferret mate


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

do you have just the one? they dont like being alone you should get him castrated and get a castrated friend for him


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

And yeah that's why i'm trying to rehome him. I love him to bits but my Dad says no more pets and he wont let me get a friend for Spike. So i've decided to do whats best for Spike and rehome him to someone who can get him a friend instead of being selfish and keeping him cos I love him to bits.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

He look much more like a dark sandy then a polecat to me.
When castrated I think he will go a shade lighter and be a lovely golden sandy/chocolate colour. 
His legs ect look much more brown the black of a polecat.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I would say sandy too, remember he has his winter coloring/coat there so he will loose a lot of weight and go much lighter as well as loosing the yellowishness lol





Shadowz said:


> He look much more like a dark sandy then a polecat to me.
> When castrated I think he will go a shade lighter and be a lovely golden sandy/chocolate colour.
> His legs ect look much more brown the black of a polecat.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i dont know but u have a cute ferret


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

did you manage to re home him?


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

Someone is coming for him on saturday


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Thats great hope he has a great life, you did the right thing , well done :2thumb:


----------



## tiggzie (Mar 16, 2010)

hey,

im going to be his proud new owner, picking him up later. i too think he is a dark/chocolate sandy... sable/polecat are meant to be really dark on the legs and have the mask ( robbers mask) which he doesnt have... but that just what i think.... lol.... doesnt matter either way! hes GORGOUS!!!... been cleaning out hutch and setting up his bed, toys, food bowl water bottle and his carrier.... so excited! its way to early. i couldnt sleep with the hot weather and stuff. will have to wait for partner to wake up as shes bit hungover lol before we can sort driving to doncastor ! hehe cant wait!!

sarah x


----------

